# 2A+4C VHI renewal of company plan extra level 3, options?



## Newbe (11 Jun 2013)

Hi, I need some advise on renewing my health insurance. 

We are a family of 6, currently on VHI plan on Company Plan Extra Level 3. The plan has increased by €406 since last year and I am looking for the best alternative. I like the idea of the low individual excess. 

Hubby visits GP a few times a year, kids and I less frequently but incur dental expenses and have claimed back physio and acupunture expenses. 

If I was to stay with VHI, what are my best options or what are the best options with the other providers?


----------



## snowyb (16 Jun 2013)

Hello Newbe,

Welcome to AAM.   The plan you are on at the moment, has no hospital excess and the maximum outpatient cover available.
This level of cover, while a really good choice for adults, is probably a bit expensive for children.  
There are a few alternative options with VHI, where you can make savings.

Option 1;
Plan PMI 14 11;   similar hospital cover but with a hospital excess 75, outpatient cover, consultant 60 x 7 visits,gp 25 x 7, etc.

Adult price;  1050 x 2 = 2100
Child price;    370 x 3 = 1110 (4th child free)
Total family price;  2100 + 1110 = 3210

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?111&257/

A hospital excess(75) is a payment which is charged if you are admitted to a private or hi-tech hospital, it does not apply to any 
public hospital.  This payment would not affect the children as all children's hospitals are public, unless they were admitted to the
hi-tech hospitals, Mater Private or Blackrock Clinic - they both offer a range of typical paediatric surgery fully covered with hi-tech cover
of 45% plus.



Option 2;

Note;  Adults and kids can be on different plans with the same company, if you want.
Yourself and husband can stay on Company Plan Extra Level 3 while the four children can switch to Plan PMI 14 11.
2 X 1280 = 2560
3 X  370  = 1110 (4th child free)
Total family price;  3670

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?111&257/


Option 3;

There is third option available which gives a total family price of 3535pa,  with VHI as follows; No hospital excess for adults.

First adult;          Company Plan Extra Level 3;    1280pa;  same hospital + outpatients as before; 
Second adult;      Plan PMI 30 12;                        1104pa;  same hospital as before (no hosp excess) + NO outpatient cover.
Children;             One Plan Choice        3 x 244 = 732pa;  same hospital cover(125 hosp excess) + NO outpatient cover.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?111&314&290/

Outpatient Cover;
Second adult and four children;
VHI Healthsteps Silver;   second adult;                  185pa;  good outpatient cover(1 euro excess) consultant 60x7,gp,dentist etc 25x7visits.
                                       4 children;       78 x 3 =  234pa; (4th child free) good outpatient cover, 60x7visits consultant,gp 25x7 visits etc.

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?outpatient&85/

Total Family Price;   3535pa

Note;  Vhi Healthsteps Silver outpatient cover as shown above is only available for children if one adult is also on the policy.


All 3 Options above with VHI are worth considering.  It depends how much you wish to compromise as to what savings you can achieve.
There is no direct cheaper alternative to Company Plan Extra Level 3.  However, by choosing a cheaper alternative plan for the children -
savings can be achieved that way, as shown above.
All options include acupuncture,physio and dental visits.

Regards, Snowyb


----------



## Newbe (16 Jun 2013)

Thanks Snowby. I will take  look at these options.


----------

